# safe collars/harnesses



## VictoriaW

Anya's tragedy has motivated me to look for a safer collar or harness for Gracie. Does anyone have a recommendation? 

I see that Premier and others make quick release collars, but I am nervous that they could come undone too easily in play (or if I tried to grab her collar to leash her up etc). Then my puppy would be off-leash without any collar/ID tags at all, which makes me very nervous! How easily do they pop open?

We have a harness (Walk Your Dog with Love) but I don't use it for off-leash running as I don't want it to chafe her in any way. Does anyone have a comfy harness that they would recommend for off-leash play?

Gracie's current collar is a Quick Snap Premier with a plastic snap buckle. It is not designed as a breakaway.

Thanks!


----------



## redrover

I was looking into this too, because of Anya's story.

If dog breakaway collars are anything like that breakaway collars I used for my cats...the break away pretty easily. You would not be able to restrain your dog with a collar--it takes a little pressure to break it apart, but the amount you exert by grabbing a collar to attach a leash (or grabbing in an emergency situation) would be more than enough to make the collar open.

Jasper's old harness (Easy Walk) caused some chafing and a small rash to show up on his leg--probably because the hardware loosens easily, meaning it's more likely to rub. I use a slip lead on Jasper when we walk, so it doesn't matter to me where the leash snaps on (front or back), but if anyone uses a harness that they love, it'd be great to hear about!

ETA: Some breakaway collars are not meant to be used with leashes, while others have safety features that allow you to use it while walking (two D-rings on either side of the breakaway tab that you must use the leash on, as opposed to just one, for example).


----------



## OttosMama

We bought the Ezy dog harness for Otto when he was a puppy. I bought two at the time, one for his size then and one for him to grow into(he wears the second one now). I believe it was originally recommended by Bodhi in a post on biking with a V. I bought it when he was young so that he would grow accustom to it early on and it wouldn't be a difficult transition when he was old enough to accompany us on bike rides. 

It comes with an attachment for the car so I always use it when we go for rides. Before I read Jess's post about Anya, I would keep both the collar and harness on him when playing in case i had to put him on leash (i prefer walking him with the collar). Now I will remove it unless we are walking. 

I really don't have any complaints about the harness. No noticeable chaffing, he doesn't seem to mind it (although at first he wanted it OFF!) but now he doesn't seem to notice. It's easy to get on and off. It looks great on him, but what doesn't?! Lol

http://store.ezydog.com/productimage.php?product_id=44&current_image=2

This one looks like it would be even less complicated to put on, just slip on and buckle from the bottom http://store.ezydog.com/quickfit-harness/

This one is their newest harness (wasn't offered when I purchased) looks like they have saddle bag attachments on the way ...and look who's sporting it - go figure! http://store.ezydog.com/productimage.php?product_id=66&current_image=2

These particular links are for north American residents. Those of you in other regions that are interested, just go to ezydog.com and they give you the option to choose your location


----------



## redrover

OttosMama said:


> It looks great on him, but what doesn't?! Lol


So true! I think Jasper could wear a burlap sack and it would look great. Can I ask what size Otto wears? Jasper's neck is more of a small, while his girth is more medium, and his weight falls in the large range! I think the manufacturer recommends going by girth for the best fit.


----------



## mswhipple

I've purchased several items from Ultra Paws -- Gear for Dogs, and have been very happy with the quality of their products. The harness and leash I now use for walks with Willie are actually hand-me-downs from my previous dog. They've had LOTS of use, and have held up very well. They're still like new, really. If you visit their web site, just look at the menu on the left and click on "harnesses". 8) http://www.ultrapaws.com


----------



## OttosMama

Redrover,

Otto falls under all the same categories!! He wears a medium. It's getting a little snug, so I'm sure I will have to adjust the straps, but that will give him room to grow until he needs the next size up!


----------



## jakersmomma

I don't mean to sound like a nincompoop but the only collars I've ever bought for Jake have a plastic clip....are these the breakaway safe collars? I thought so but then some of you were expressing concern about them restraining the dogs enough. We were riding on our golf cart one time and I had Jake's leash attached to him and thought in my hand....it had fallen and gotten trapped under the golf cart tire. I didn't realize any of this until Jake's neck went down a bit and WHOOSH that collar was sucked off him in seconds, it really did work. So grateful. I remember from that point on thinking I would never buy the kind that buckled like a belt. Can someone please confirm that the plastic ones are the safe kind? We've always had this kind and Jake pulls pretty hard on walks etc and that has never broken one.


----------



## Katja

This is a breakaway collar: http://www.amazon.com/Premier-KeepSafe-4-Inch-Medium-Break-Away/dp/B0002H3ZTO

This is a regular plastic collar buckle (quick release): http://www.amazon.com/Large-Pretty-...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1336621847&sr=1-10

The former will separate with much less force than the latter.


----------



## datacan

The problem is not with the flat collars, in general. Most flat and even training collars are fit on the dog way too loose. If a collar is fit tight enough (one finger under, max two), they are reasonably safe.

I bought numerous harnesses for my dogs and don't like anything on the dog back that blocks air movement, as dog will over heat come summer time. 

I also think that with a harness, the dog must know heel off leash (with distractions), otherwise, the owner will get a gym quality workout every time.


----------



## jjlansing11

I think there is some confusion surrounding the quick-release collar. Maybe it's because the name gives the illusion that it will release quickly if the dog gets caught. But really it's just quick-release for the dog owner, as the plastic side release buckle is easier to take on and off compared to a belt style buckle.

If safety is the number one concern, I think the break away collars or body harnesses are a must.


----------



## redrover

jakersmomma said:


> I don't mean to sound like a nincompoop but the only collars I've ever bought for Jake have a plastic clip....are these the breakaway safe collars? I thought so but then some of you were expressing concern about them restraining the dogs enough. We were riding on our golf cart one time and I had Jake's leash attached to him and thought in my hand....it had fallen and gotten trapped under the golf cart tire. I didn't realize any of this until Jake's neck went down a bit and WHOOSH that collar was sucked off him in seconds, it really did work. So grateful. I remember from that point on thinking I would never buy the kind that buckled like a belt. Can someone please confirm that the plastic ones are the safe kind? We've always had this kind and Jake pulls pretty hard on walks etc and that has never broken one.


It sounds like you have a quick release collar. They're the most common ones out there, and are usually found pretty cheap. Like jjlansing11 said, they're called quick release collars because they're quicker to do and undo than buckle-style collars. But, as you discovered, if there is enough force applied to the plastic closure, they will come unsnapped (at the pet store I always test this by buckling a collar and then pulling it apart as hard as I can without trying to break the collar--the really cheap ones tend to release very easily and are poor choices). While they're not going to come off as fast as a breakaway collar, they would be safer than a buckle-style collar in situations like Anya mentioned, as it would be easier to wriggle a hand in there and find the quick release snaps. Unbuckling a collar in a timely manner would very likely be impossible in the same situation.

If you want to have your dog wear a harness for off-leash play and the dog tends to pull while wearing a harness, I would recommend either walking with the leash attached to the collar and then taking the collar off before play, using a slip lead, or using one of the training harnesses/halters where the leash attaches in the front. As datacan mentioned, a dog that lacks a heel in a regular harness will pull, since those types of harnesses encourage the behavior.

If you'd rather use a break away collar, either get one with safety measures for walking like this (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3060844&lmdn=Dog+Collars%2C+Tags+%26amp%3Bamp%3Bamp%3B+Leashes), which has the double d-rings for the leash attachment, or be prepared to use a second collar just for the leash. A quick tug on the leash by either your or your dog will break open a break-away collar if it only has 1 d-ring. To be honest, even with the double d-rings, I probably wouldn't trust it, and would use a back up collar/slip lead while on walks.


----------



## hotmischief

Having just spent the last two hours checking out a variety of collars on the web - I think some one could do to design something that is both strong and safe, or is that too much to ask ???.

I am not keen on harnesses, especially at the moment while I am heel training my V. The safety collar seem good to get off, but I would be worried that a good yank and he would be away, if used out walking.

Generally my dogs do not wear collars whilst in the house, but as you know even the best household rules were made to be broken by ones forgetful husband (bless him) ( he can't understand why he needs to say Off instead of down when the puppy jumps up at him : :

I found this rolled collar with a clip release which should unclip in an emergency, provided you are there to unclip it

http://www.essenjayleathersupplies.co.uk/index.php/dog-collars/american-collar/

Then there was Mr Snell's idea of a safety collar - wear it loose and the dog can slip out of it if he get hung up on something!!! This is designed for hunting dogs but what about as an every day collar??

http://www.gundogsupply.com/cerisaco.html

Well for the time being I guess I will remain "confused of Berkshire" ;D ;D


----------



## datacan

This is Sam's newest harness (we have many).... the reason for buying it: 

1. Made of Hemp. 
2. Proceeds from sales were donated to some dog charity. 
3. Very lite, thin yet strong enough

May go and buy another one if still available (Not a big brand name - Mutt Ware)


----------



## Vizsla Baby

I really like the Mutt Ware harness - it's classy & distinguished - like a Vizsla. 

I can't find it online. Was it bought in the USA? If so, where?


----------



## datacan

OOPS, my apologies :-[ it's the _Mutt Gear Comfort Dog Harness medium size_. I bought here in Canada from Pet Valu http://www.petvalu.com/ 
I also bought the matching leash - no need because it's hard on hands. They told me it was made of hemp but I guess it's made of recycled materials. Comes with a car seatbelt leash and has reflective edges so dog is visible at night. 

click on the brown one, I think it looks good on Vs
http://www.earthdoggy.com/doggles-mutt-gear-comfort-harness.html


check this out
http://bowsers.com/en/

http://earthdoggy.com/bowsers.html


----------



## RubyRoo

Datacan- that is a good looking harness and so is Sam  I just ordered one in Red for Ruby.


----------



## R E McCraith

DATA- I 2 love that harness - in a true emergency you can SMOKE it - does it have a place for carrying Zig-Zag papers ?


----------



## datacan

I had to ask my brother what Zig-Zag paper is about... :-X - learning never ends on this forum

No pockets on the harness, I am afraid. But I can see matching leash would come in handy, 6 ft long.

RoobyRoo, had no idea this harness would be popular ... I only thought of the charity... and size and the $20 ($25 Canadian). That's why I also bought the matching leash :-[- too rough gives rope burn.


----------



## R E McCraith

Data 6' long ! there goes my weekend up in SMOKE! LOL


----------



## finch

A friend of mine who has a service dog posted this article on facebook today: http://www.northjersey.com/hasbrouc...re_chief_s_dog_dies_in_backyard_accident.html


And someone commented with a link to these Tazlab safety collars: http://tazlab.com/v/vspfiles/V4_Backup/TL_collars.htm


The description says:
The Tazlab stretch safety collar for dogs stretches when it’s not clipped with a leash, allowing dogs to slip free in potentially life-threatening situations.[/color][/size][/color]
[/color]
[li][/color]The Tazlab safety collar will protect your dog from strangulation due to getting a standard collar caught:[/color][/color][/li]
[/color]
[li][/color]On a fence[/color][/color][/li]
[/color]
[li][/color]During multiple dog play[/color][/color][/li]
[/color]
[li][/color]On a crate or kennel[/color][/color][/li]
[/color]
[li][/color]On a tree branch[/color][/color][/li]
[/color]
[li][/color]On heating or cooling vents[/color][/color][/li]
[/color]
[li][/color][/li]
[li]The Tazlab Collar will keep dog is safe from strangulation and you will still be able to use the collar to restrain him when needed (it will not come apart like the KeepSafe collar)![/color][/li]


----------



## redrover

Thought I'd share photos of Jasper in his new EzyDog harness, as recommended by OttosMama.










(Yes, that little wet spot on his left is some drool! I had to trick him into posing with a little bit of food.)










I ended up ordering a large--he fell somewhere in between a medium and large, and I decided to go with the larger size. It fits just fine. Got the chocolate color, because I think Jasper looks good in brown!

I also had some brass nameplates from Gun Dog Supply, and went ahead and attached those to one side of the harness. Unfortunately he also has to wear his rabies tab, city license, and park permit tag, so he still jingles. I attached those to the front, since I thought they'd be less irritating than on the back D-ring.

He looks good in it! And it doesn't seem to bother him much--he's pretty much ignored it since it's been on. He does seem a bit surprised that he makes more noise--there's a light "swish" sound when he walks now.


----------



## OttosMama

Jasper looks SO handsome! Glad it fits well  and the name plate is a great idea. When I bought the first two, I chose one in black and one in brown because I thought they'd both look great! This is a pic of little Otto man the first day he wore his!! Seems like so long ago!


----------



## datacan

Very nice looking boys 8)
The problem I have with this particular harness design sported by RR is chafing around the armpits if the dog runs hard. You can see the strap coming in contact with the arm pits...the ones I found best don't have the straps bunched together on the dog's back. I found this out the hard way.


----------



## threefsh

finch said:


> A friend of mine who has a service dog posted this article on facebook today: http://www.northjersey.com/hasbrouc...re_chief_s_dog_dies_in_backyard_accident.html


I'm sorry, but what kind of idiot leaves their dog(s) alone with a *choke chain* collar on??? 

Collars are not dangerous if they are worn correctly as datacan said. Riley's collar only has a finger or two of space under it and we've never had any issues. I can't imagine putting a quick release collar on her or one of those with an elastic band in them. There have been so many times when we've been out on an off-leash walk and I just needed to grab her collar and hold on to her for a bit... she would pull out of those faster than I could react! The regular harness encourages pulling, so we don't even use those anymore. We used to use an easy walk harness for a while, and that did work very well to stop pulling.


----------



## luv2laugh

I can imagine another dog's jaw getting stuck under a collar, even if worn properly with a finger or two of slack. I am sure this doesn't happen often and we take risks with our dogs in SO many different areas: chewing sticks, running with sticks, half the chew treats marketed in stores, leaving them alone with things they could digest and produce blockage (ie: socks), letting them off leash, etc. etc. etc. 

We each decide which we think is the biggest risk. I think this is a small risk, but personally have no problem with a harness and see this as easily preventable. We just got Oso the Ruff Wear Webmaster harness which actually has a handle which I am LOVING! Very easy to grab the boy if needed. It is a bit heavy duty though and I'm not sure how practical it will be throughout Summer. If we keep working out early morning it'll be fine. Except for the money I am dropping on this dog, I see a benefit to the elastic band collar in Oso's play world. If his collar gets stuck somewhere I want him to be able to get out. Since I read about Anya, we started just taking off Oso's collar when I knew he was going to be playing with other dogs. The consequence is so severe, I'd rather not take chances.

That being said, I let him off leash even though his recall is at about 95%. I let him play in water which I'm not 100% sure is clean and I take him to dog parks, where once in a while aggressive dogs go. Those are quality of life issues for me (and maybe bad calls on my part sometimes), changing his collar, no problem.

Ruff Wear Web Harness
http://www.ruffwear.com/Web-Master-Harness_2?sc=2&category=1131


----------



## OttosMama

Agreed L2L. Chances are it will never happen, but there is always the possibility and can be easily avoided.

Which brings me to my next comment. Last week Otto chewed his harness off!! :/ my parents, their dog, David, Otto and I went for ice cream. Otto was fastened to the seat belt and angus (parents' dog) was roaming free in the car. Although we were on a picnic table about 15 feet from the car, Otto managed to chew himself out of harness (probably to be free like angus!) we were not out if the car for 20 minutes! Fast little bugger. So we have ordered some new ones. I bought the easy walk harness for walking... Although Otto has really progressed with his walks I wanted to try this one out. Not sure if he will be able to play in it. I also purchased the harness that Sam wears. It looks awfully comfy so I figured we'd give it a go! Lastly, we bought another ezy dog... For biking.. And also in case the others don't work out. As far as chaffing, Otto never experienced any with the ezy dog. He wore it in the water And runs around like a mad man!


----------



## Linescreamer

That Tazlab collar looks like the ticket. I'm going to get one. If it is durable and works, I can see no reason to ever put a standard collar on a dog again. Their adjustable leash also looks like a winner to me.


----------



## OttosMama

Hi guys!

I figured I'd update on this thread for the newer owners who may not be aware of the potential dangers of dog collars. Although I'd say most dogs wear standard collars and we've never had any issue when Otto has worn a normal collar or when he's played with other dogs with collars, there is still a risk.. 

Otto has worn a harness during playdates but we recently sent him to day are and he had to wear a collar. We bought him the TAZLAB collar in case anything got caught up in his collar that he couldn't get out of.

We went on a puppy playdate with a lab today. Him and Otto get along great but they are both extremely mouthy with each other so I had him wear the collar and not the harness. Well today, jake the lab got a hold of his collar and Otto slipped out in seconds. After jake dropped the collar, Otto snagged it and started a quick game of keep away!  ;D


----------



## VictoriaW

OM...would love to hear the rest of this story?


----------



## OttosMama

Sorry Victoria! How ridiculous! Of all places for the story to cut off... Clearly I didn't proofread after I posted!!


----------

